# Still working on pricing this, need some help.



## BHLC (Aug 27, 2012)

I am bidding on a job that has 10 locations over 45 miles. It will range from one stop with only 20lbs of salt to one with 2000 lbs of salt. I normally charge $200/ton in place. this one will take 3315lbs each time I spread. Being that it is not all at one location and is spread over an entire area how would you bi the salt portion. I can get a ton at $96. and figure $.048 a pound. I figure to charge $.10 a pound in place. $332.00 per event. Too low?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds way too low. How long do you estimate it to take for a complete round? Figure an hourly rate for your rig and add in materials. We have a salt route that takes about 2 hours to complete with about 2000lbs of material, probably 30-35 miles roundtrip, gross is just over $800.


----------



## BHLC (Aug 27, 2012)

3-3 1/2 hours to complete. That was my thought. I have already quoted them $200 a ton but they need more detail per location.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know your area but I have no problem getting $.20/lb here on large lots. We get more for the smaller lots and it depends in if we're doing walks also. Just size up each location, figure 15-20lbs per 1k sq ft, and multiply by your rate. I think you'll do better by breaking it into separate prices rather than a lump sum. This way the customer gets to see everything they're getting for their money rather than "This guy is throwing down 3000 lbs of salt and making $300."


----------



## BHLC (Aug 27, 2012)

Raymond S.;1511786 said:


> I don't know your area but I have no problem getting $.20/lb here on large lots. We get more for the smaller lots and it depends in if we're doing walks also. Just size up each location, figure 15-20lbs per 1k sq ft, and multiply by your rate. I think you'll do better by breaking it into separate prices rather than a lump sum. This way the customer gets to see everything they're getting for their money rather than "This guy is throwing down 3000 lbs of salt and making $300."


good advice, thank you.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

With all of the driving you still should have a minimum price per stop. We have a minimum for any location.
Or you could have a .25 ton minimum something along those lines.


----------

